# I feel like i'm wasting my life!



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

I feel like I won't have children someday.
I feel like I will never get old.
I feel like I won't even cry when my parents die.
I feel like I don't fucking know what is happening.
I feel like I don't know who I am.
I feel like I don't know what to do.
I feel like I'm so angry and frustrated.
I feel like I don't feel life anymore.

WHY ME?!


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

You and me both brother. My life is hopelessly passing me by and there is nothing I can do.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't feel like im wasting my life, I know im wasting my life. But what can alot of us do? We are so limited with this condition that no one seems to take seriously. What does it take to get the medical research community to take notice?


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

My family doctor told me I was going trought a grief cause of my break up but it's been 4 months now and i never heard of someone feeling detached from their body/mind just for a breakup. He told me to stop looking for DP, that it was a grief. I was like, "you stupid shit I wish I could show you how I feel for 10 min". He had no idea. Anyway I'm going to see him again tomorrow, I don't really know what I expect from him. I guess he'll give me some celexa...


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

yup, but some people die in car crashes. So our chances of recovery are better than them.

I never thought I'd see the day where I began comparing myself to dead people to feel better. fml


----------

